# Rocky Mountain Fur Con 2009 - RMFC



## Rockyfox (Jul 6, 2009)

Greetings furs!

Rocky Mountain Fur Con is only a month away! All the staff here is getting excited and kicking things into high gear in order to provide you a great experience! Don't forget that registration closes on July 15th. That's only 9 days from now. If you haven't registered yet, please do. Prices will increase at the door.

Our events have been finalized and posted to our website. RMFC offers many unique events including a fursuit parade down Denver's historic 16th Street mall and even a furry cooking show! You may be saying.. "Wow! Sounds great! It's a good thing I am already pre-registered!" 

Hopefully, that also means that you've gotten a Hotel Room. Nothing can help out a convention more than filling a room block. We understand that things are tight right now, but that's what roommates are for!  If you fill a room with four furs, that's only 32.00 a night. That's cheaper than Motel 6! Even if your a local fur, consider getting a hotel room. It makes it easier to attend all the great events and dances, and you can attend all the parties you want and not have to drive home afterwards.

Hotel pricing is as follows:

Single Occupancy $129 
Double Occupancy $129 
Triple Occupancy $129 
Quad Occupancy $129 

You can Reserve Online or call: 303 573 1450 and tell them you are with "Rocky Mountain Fur Con" The convention rates are available until - 07/17/09.

Thank you for your support!

Rocky
Rocky Mountain Fur Con - Marketing Director
http://www.rockymountainfurcon.org/2009/


----------



## Rhyrs (Jul 6, 2009)

How much are single day tickets?


----------



## Firepyro (Jul 8, 2009)

Is the con just a big rave or is there gonna be more stuff to do? Not too much into rave


----------



## CargoDane (Jul 8, 2009)

The Con is going to be full of many different things. 

There'll be dealers tables, art show, dances, panels.. I think most of the information is on the website


----------



## RPGKampfer (Jul 19, 2009)

do you know the price for door tickets? i didnt reallize that the registering ended 3 days ago D:


----------



## Idlewild (Jul 19, 2009)

RPGKampfer said:


> do you know the price for door tickets? i didnt reallize that the registering ended 3 days ago D:



I was actually wondering the same thing. I've heard that its slightly more expensive at the door, but we'll just have to wait for an answer. ^^


----------



## Rockyfox (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry about that! I've been busy busy! Here are the answers to your questions:


Attending - Weekend  $50.00 Sponsor - Weekend $100.00 Patron - Weekend $200.00 
Friday $20.00Saturday $20.00Sunday $20.00
Rocky Mountain Fur Con Registration
Pre-Registration is closed, we look foward to seeing you at the convention! 

Below are the prices for at the door registration.
Attending - Weekend   $50.00  
Sponsor - Weekend  $100.00  
Patron - Weekend  $200.00 

Friday  $20.00 
Saturday  $20.00 
Sunday  $20.00 

Rocky
Marketing Director - Rocky Mountain Fur Con
http://www.rockymountainfurcon.org


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 21, 2009)

wow thats cheap to what happens in the UK

was looking to go to RBW this year, but its Â£160 for the weekend. A bit too much right now :S


----------



## Idlewild (Jul 21, 2009)

w00t! Thanks, Rocky! That's a great price, it isn't too much more than pre-reg!


----------

